# Messerschmitt Me P1106 at the airfield



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some snaps of the finished Me P1106 at a Luftwaffe airfield in southern Germany.








































This model is 1/72 scale and was built from the Huma kit, paints used were both Xtracolor and Model Master enamels and they were shot through my Iwata Revolution BR airbrush, the camouflage pattern was done free handed.
The kits markings were in bad shape so I used some decals from my spares box.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You stumped me - what's that T-tailed contraption in the background?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
Its the little known He 100H-1a high altitude interceptor, Luftwaffe officials did not want to rely only on the planned Ta 152H to counter the B-29 threat in case the Ta 152 was not successful so Heinkel was asked to submit a design for a high altitude fighter, in order to speed up the design process Heinkel based the new design on the existing He 100 airframe as much as possible but by the time it was tested and made ready for series production little of the original He 100 design could be recognized.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I thought I saw He-100 lines there, but the T-tail threw me. Nice to know there are still Luft 46 projekts I haven't seen yet! (or forgot about :lol


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very good looking job! An odd looking plane to me, and enjoyable to see something new.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fascinating design. I love seeing these Luft 46 planes. Great job!

Sean


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!

This was not one of Messerschmitts better looking designs but it would have a very fast warplane.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yakovlev stole the basic pattern and built some:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakovlev_Yak-15
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakovlev_Yak-17
Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjaTlOTH4QE


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Beautiful build and I like the design they did on the Me P1106 .


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

iamweasel,
Thanks for the comments, I am working on some better looking designs now but some of them will be sort of weird by the time I get finished with them.


Agentsmith


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

If it had ever flown it would have been a beast to land. That looong fuselage/nose in front of the cockpit would have stopped the pilot from seeing the runway.

Your model however is very impressive. I always enjoy seeing Luft46 kits.


----------

